
Not buying the Silicon Valley hype? Get Funder, a social game for iOS - evadora
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/funder-a-silicon-valley-spoof/id1051940877
======
preetangad
My cofounder and I are Stanford alums and our team has previously built
several apps that were featured by Apple.

I'm excited to be revealing Funder. We describe it as "Startups are silly.
Let's make fun of them." and I think you'll love it.

Funder is the first app from Lemonade.io, a team on a mission to measure and
improve creativity. By playing this game, you are contributing to the world’s
largest research dataset for creativity assessment and education.

------
coinmr
This is great!

~~~
preetangad
Thanks! Please tell your friends if you like it :)

